
The old Apple promise was that you don't have to worry if the tech works - collinmanderson
https://twitter.com/benedictevans/status/1112782403917869057
======
collinmanderson
> The old Apple promise was that you don't have to worry if the tech works.
> The new promise is you don't have to worry if the tech is scamming you.

